# Best place to buy lye in bulk



## MatthewDM (Oct 16, 2014)

Where is the best place online to buy lye in bulk?


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 16, 2014)

I don't personally, but I've read many forum members purchase from essential depot.


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 16, 2014)

I didn't get mine online. I called a local place and got 200 lbs for $150.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 16, 2014)

Essential Depot or check with local restaurant or chemical supply companies.   I can get 56 lbs for around  50.00 locally out the door.


----------



## Meganmischke (Oct 16, 2014)

The lye guy has better prices than essential depot for me. I think it depends on your location.


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 18, 2014)

Yup, the Lye Guy for me too. He's in upstate New York. Been buying from him for years, great to do business with, and fast turn around time.


----------



## KatieShephard (Oct 18, 2014)

I got mine from Essential Depot.  But I'm a newbie, so I haven't really explored any other options.

How does the Lye guy package his lye?


----------



## RhondaJ (Oct 19, 2014)

Duda Diesel has 50lb pails for $105, free shipping - that's a great buy! 

http://www.dudadiesel.com/choose_item.php?id=50drhdl


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 19, 2014)

RhondaJ said:


> Duda Diesel has 50lb pails for $105, free shipping - that's a great buy!
> 
> http://www.dudadiesel.com/choose_item.php?id=50drhdl


That is actually very expensive. If you can find a chemical house it will cost considerable less. I pay $46 for a 50lb bag from a local chemical house. For soap it really does not matter if it is tech grade


----------



## RhondaJ (Oct 19, 2014)

cmzaha said:


> That is actually very expensive. If you can find a chemical house it will cost considerable less. I pay $46 for a 50lb bag from a local chemical house. For soap it really does not matter if it is tech grade



When buying online and shipping it, it's a good price. LOL I know people who are spending $7.00 per pound, once you figure in shipping costs, so this is a great price.

Now if you can source it locally, then yes, you can certainly get it at a much cheaper price


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Nov 10, 2014)

RhondaJ said:


> Duda Diesel has 50lb pails for $105, free shipping - that's a great buy!
> 
> http://www.dudadiesel.com/choose_item.php?id=50drhdl



That's better than Essential Depot! If you buy 128lbs from Essential Depot, it's $2.45/lb.  If you buy 192lbs, it's $2.05/lb.  The Duda Diesel is $2.10/lb and you don't have to buy as much lye.  Great find!


----------

